# Old Tandem, any good?



## Cycleops (3 Jun 2013)

I found this old Gazelle tandem for sale locally. Never had one before but looks interesting. Sturmey Archer three speed , steel rims and drum brakes. Worth buying?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2013)

as long as you have somebody else to ride it with , looks a sturdy old beast


----------

